# Damon Daybreak For Sale



## anita302 (Feb 11, 2007)

Hi, Can anybody out there advise me the best place to advertise American Motorhome for Sale. I've tried ebay etc but mainly timewasters so far. Cheers :? 

PS. It is advised on here already


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

How about:

http://www.motorcaravanning.co.uk/classifieds/classifieds_intro.htm

and

http://www.c4caravans.co.uk/sellyourcaravan.php

Two free sites that get your some exposure. I advertised my Euramobil on them and forgot to take it off... got a steady stream of a few enquiries a month until I realised why.

I agree with you on ebay... its brilliant for buying and crap for selling.


----------



## anita302 (Feb 11, 2007)

Thanks for them, I will have a go at loading the details on tonight.

I'm reluntant to sell the RV, but due to husband changing jobs, its not getting used enough. But, do plan to get a smaller motorhome for me and the kids to use on our own more in the school holis.


----------



## 101002 (Sep 16, 2006)

How much will you take cash with no messing.

Big Frank


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Anita

I've also advertised on this one as it comes up top when running google searches for motorhomes for sale... costs £5.50 a go (30 days).

http://www.ukmotorhomes.net/classifieds/index.php


----------



## anita302 (Feb 11, 2007)

Hi Big Frank, The Motorhome is being advertised at £65,000 ono details of it are on the Motorhomes for sale (under Amercians) on this website.

But, we are open to offers. If you are interested in making us an offer, please do or call us on 01922 701421 

I promise you wouldn't be disappointed with the RV as it is in mint conditon and runs like a dream.

Cheers Anita


----------

